# Air ou Air 2?



## Majestixs (19 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,
Actuellement sur iPad Mini, iOS 8 le ralenti énormément donc je vais prendre un Air.

Mais la question est lequel.
Le Air 2 vaut réellement les 100 de plus que le Air? Par rapport aux nouveautés apportées.

Merci d'avance pour vos avis utiles.


----------



## adixya (19 Octobre 2014)

Ça dépend. Moi sur le air depuis iOS 8, j'ai des vidéos qui présentent des saccades sur vlc, ça m'irrite énormément, donc je pense que ios 8 et l'iPad air, c'est pas mal, mais ça risque d'être être galère avec iOS 9... Alors qu'avec le 2, tu es paré pour au moins deux ans.

Sinon, Touch ID, c'est pas mal pour remplacer le code, si tu en utilises un.

Et si pour toi le design est important, la finesse de l'iPod Touch sur un appareil aussi grand, c'est juste parfait.

Il y a une couleur dorée inédite aussi.

Après, je ne sais pas quoi dire d'autre l'iPad air 1 est un excellent appareil.


----------



## MaitreYODA (19 Octobre 2014)

Perso je suis sur iPad 2, donc j'ai les mêmes composants que ton mini à l'intérieur... Et ça devient insupportable.

Bref, moi je préfère passer sur l'iPad 2 pour plusieurs raisons:
meilleur écran que le Air, avec traitement anti-reflets et grâce à tout ceci l'iPad Air 2 est extrèmement fin 
enfin 2 Go de RAM!!!! (Au moins il fera tourner les prochains OS de manière très très fluide 
Touch iD
et enfin tous les petits détails habituels: meilleur APN, meilleure caméra FaceTime, meilleur proc, etc.

Vu que je compte le prendre en 64 Go ça me reviendrait peu ou prou au même prix que l'iPad Air.
Donc pourquoi se priver?


----------



## Majestixs (19 Octobre 2014)

Je suis d'accord avec vous concernant le Touch ID c'est vraiment agréable sur mon iPhone !
Concernant le nouvel écran du 2, on a un retour sur les performances de l'anti-reflet?
Je pense que mon choix va se porter sur l'iPad Air 2 par rapport à l'obsolescence.


iPhone 5s 16Go
iPad Mini 16Go
MacBook Blanc


----------



## Maxoubx (19 Octobre 2014)

les 100&#8364; de plus pour le Air 2 sont justifié contrairement au 100&#8364; de plus entre le Mini 2 et le 3


----------



## MacSedik (20 Octobre 2014)

Pas plus de détails sur l'écran laminé si ce n'est : on n'a plus le vide qu'il y'avait entre la vitre et l'écran LCD et ça c'est génial parce que ça permettra d'avoir un meilleur contraste et des couleurs plus "pimpantes"... Pour les reflets 50% de reflets en moins c'est bien mais bon tu auras des reflets quand même.


----------



## Yaya31832 (20 Octobre 2014)

D'accord avec ce qui s'est dit plus haut, super l'air 2 (commandé aussi) mais j'ai lu nul part pour les 2 Gigas de ram ... J'espère oui &#128521;


----------



## Yaya31832 (22 Octobre 2014)

2 Gigas  semblent être confirmés,  une Bonne Nouvelle &#128077;


----------



## MaitreYODA (22 Octobre 2014)

L'iPad Air 2 c'est un monstre de puissance. Vraiment une bonne surprise pour moi


----------



## adixya (22 Octobre 2014)

Yaya31832 a dit:


> 2 Gigas  semblent être confirmés,  une Bonne Nouvelle &#128077;




Youpiiii ! Vivement le multifenetrage, seule option manquant véritablement à l'heure actuelle.
Ah si il manque bittorrent, mais ça je crois qu'on peut se brosser, ça ne cadre pas avec le style de la maison, lol


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Octobre 2014)

J'ai vu l'iPad Air 2 cet après-midi à l'Apple Store du coin. 

Comparé à l'iPad Air, c'est poids plume (et comparé aux iPad de génération précédente, je ne vous raconte pas). Après il y a Touch ID et le reste...

Cependant je ne suis pas sûr que ça vaille le coup de passer du 1 au 2. Par contre passer d'un iPad de génération antérieure à l'iPad Air 2, je trouve que ça vaut le coup.

Quant au mini, tant qu'à changer, mieux vaut passer directement au 2, ne serait-ce que pour le poids plume.


----------



## Majestixs (24 Octobre 2014)

J'ai lu énormément de commentaires concernant la finesse de la bête !
C'est ce qui m'intéresse sur une tablette alors mon choix va certainement se tourner sur le 2, je vais voir ca la semaine pro chez mon APR du coin 
Merci pour vos avis !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Octobre 2014)

Pour remplacer mon iPad 4 wi-fi 16 Go (acheté il y a même pas 2 ans !), j'ai eu à choisir entre l'iPad Air et l'iPad Air 2. Le choix a été très difficile et jusqu'à la dernière seconde j'ai hésité. Ce choix s'est résumé à ça :

- iPad Air 32 Go wi-fi : choix économique (moins d'argent à dépenser) et tout bien considéré peut convenir à mes besoins actuels même s'il n'a pas tout ce qu'a l'iPad Air 2). Mais risque de le trouver trop juste dans 2 ou 3 ans (comme mon iPad 4).
- iPad Air 2 64 Go : coûte plus cher mais plus de capacité et tiendra plus longtemps, Touch ID, poids.

Au final, j'ai choisi l'iPad Air 2, surtout parce que techniquement il tiendra la route plus longtemps que l'iPad Air et avec une capacité de stockage plus grande.


----------

